# Colorado's New Rules for Shed Hunting



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, if you like looking for sheds someplace other than Home Depot or Lowe's and you head over to Colorado to look for the white antler gold there may be some new rules and regulations in place when you do it.

The main thing is that the shed season will not start until May 1 and will end on December 31 west of I-25. That along with requiring a $40 permit to go after them. From what I have read it doesn't give any leeway to the guy that just happens to come across one when out in the wilds. He will still need that $40 permit if this passes.

http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Co...ft-Ch_W0-Antler_Collection-Nov2017-PWCMtg.pdf


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I think this is how it needs to be. It has gotten out of hand, people are pressuring deer at a bad time. Sitting and watching them waiting for antlers to fall. This stresses the animals. Vic


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree with the closure. Do not agree with the permit fee.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good to see it, more western states should do the same. Would love to see a way of removing all financial gain from sheds, or a way to just forbid the whole process...


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

All states should start the same day. Make the fine hurt for those that get a jump on the competition. If they're going to have a season they need to enforce it, that takes money, hence the fee. Im all for it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the idea of increased regulation during the “shed season” in the winter/spring. I think that a good compromise would be to allow a free-for-all season starting in the late summer and going through the fall hunting season. This would allow people to pick up sheds that they found while hunting without needing a permit. 

In my opinion, all the unreasonable stuff happens from the time the animals shed until they leave the winter range in spring. I’d be fine with an outright closure from November to the following August. 

I get a big kick out of some of the outrage surrounding this issue. People are screaming that they have the right to shed hunt.....LoL.....no you don’t. Shed hunting is an activity that could easily be completely banned without a second look. Heck we don’t even have the right to hunt in most western states. Still just a privilege.————-SS


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Any and all fun activity could be banned without a second thought - hence the danger to allowing too many regulations, rules, permits, etc.

A very fine line in stating that it's property owned by the people, the very basis of Communism...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> Any and all fun activity could be banned without a second thought - hence the danger to allowing too many regulations, rules, permits, etc.
> 
> A very fine line in stating that it's property owned by the people, the very basis of Communism...


Well, I agree but that fine line of communism is the only reason why most folks have any "ownership" whatsoever. I'm a conservative dude to the core, but I'm really glad that game(and their antlers) are not able to be owned by any private party.......though I guess that would totally solve the shed hunting dilemma.

Also remember that rules and regulations are our way of sharing and distributing the limited resources that we all desire. Without them, what would we have left to enjoy? Especially in regards to natural resources, I personally love the rules and regulations and I gladly respect and obey them.--SS


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree. It's just that it can get out of hand in the name of saving something in similitude of giving up some freedom to feel safe.

I think being able to pick up an antler shed anytime of the year when you're out and about is a perk for being an honest taxpayer...

How is that any different than chasing elk 3 to 4 months out of the year just prior to that brutal winter they face?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> I agree. It's just that it can get out of hand in the name of saving something in similitude of giving up some freedom to feel safe.
> 
> I think being able to pick up an antler shed anytime of the year when you're out and about is a perk for being an honest taxpayer...
> 
> How is that any different than chasing elk 3 to 4 months out of the year just prior to that brutal winter they face?


Unfortunately, regulations are an affect not a cause. They only become necessary when people can't regulate themselves. I personally believe that shed hunting has reached this point. It never would have gotten this way based on the casual outdoorsman picking up a few sheds.....we can thank commercialism and fanaticism for the need for regulations.-----SS


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Unfortunately, regulations are an affect not a cause. They only become necessary when people can't regulate themselves. I personally believe that shed hunting has reached this point. It never would have gotten this way based on the casual outdoorsman picking up a few sheds.....we can thank commercialism and fanaticism for the need for regulations.-----SS


Agreed.


----------

